# Lighting Tips



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"Lightmechanic" on the SCF board has posted some links that may be useful:

http://lmech.blogspot.com/

http://lightmechanic.blogspot.com/

http://www.network54.com/Forum/367367


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good links Norm, I must get my lazy ass in gear and pay attention.









Like that will happen.









Busman's holiday.


----------

